# Ativan not working anymore....



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

I've been on Ativan since September and now the effects of it aren't working anymore. Could it because I was on it for a while and my body got used to it? It really helped me a lot and calmed me down, even made jme forget about my DR. What else is good thats similar to Ativan? Any advice?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

your body is so used to it since you've been taking it for a while. you could either up your dosage, switch benzos, or get something that is good for anxiety in the long term


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Melissa_Z said:


> I've been on Ativan since September and now the effects of it aren't working anymore. Could it because I was on it for a while and my body got used to it? It really helped me a lot and calmed me down, even made jme forget about my DR. What else is good thats similar to Ativan? Any advice?


I think what is going on right now, is that your body has built up a tolerance to the Ativan, and you would need to up your dosage to get similar effects as before. Problem is, this can become a vicious cycle (up your dose-->tolerance-->up your dose again), and before you know it, you have become physically addicted/dependent on this shit. I think you should try a regular medication that also has anti-anxiety properties, instead of switching benzo's or upping your Ativan dose. Just my two cents.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

i didnt really notice that you feel better, i must say, so much sad things to read from you in here.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Check if you can get propranolol for a while, and if you can, build down your benzo dosage (this will reduce chances of withdrawal symptoms) after a few weeks of benzo free you can retake them again, i think that would be smarter then to keep upping them.


----------

